# Stunning Deep Red Golden Mix at Henry Co. AC, McDonough, GA



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Haley*

Haley:

What happened with Rusty???? 

Did you contact the mixed breed rescues for him I hope?


----------



## 4everhayley (Jun 15, 2006)

He was adopted!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Yea, Rusty!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh Great!!!! WOOHOO!


----------

